# Show off Your Tattoos!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

OK mortava, this one is for you! 
Here's a place for all of you to show off your collection of body art to the rest of the aquaholics on here. Tattoos, piercings, whatever you have, here's a place to show it off. Be careful with some of those piercing pictures though because this is a family site! 

I've only got two at the moment - this flag i got done in Victoria and later added the feathers at Fat City Tattoo in New West. 
This is pretty straight forward, my heritage. Italian and Native Canadian









Can't wait to see all of yours!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha, you beat me to it! 
Here are my tattoos currently:

Moth 1 & Moth 2
(Cecropia moth, Luna moth)









Chickadee (for my late grandmother):



















Snake/branch/cherry blossoms:

In progress:









Fin!:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow those are all spectacular! Amazing use of colour!!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's mine right after I got it done a year and a half ago.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

All these pics were taken the day it was done, just more than 5 years ago.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow katienaha that looks great! I work at a place called Galleon Marine in Richmond and we could actually use your Tattoo as a logo! lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hdrob, you must have a hotrod!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

mortava, who did your ink? looks awesome! did you draw them pieces yourself? ive been looking to get some done for a while now. something for my grandfather. even though he passed away like 10 years ago, it's always been on the back of my mind. i have a few ideas...but haven't roughed anything out.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

my three


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Ya. I'm a HD mechanic, I've always wanted a flame tattoo. I thought it was a fitting tattoo. I got it done at genesis in Vernon. They have an awesome shop with talented artists. I've been trying to find a place to get another tattoo.

Katie, did you get yours done on 3rd ave?



monkE said:


> hdrob, you must have a hotrod!


----------



## bruizer (Mar 10, 2011)

does anyone know whats the best way to decrease the size of picture as it says its too big


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Upload it to tinypic.com or photobucket.com, copy and then insert\paste the image in the text box. That's how others are doing it.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's an older pic of my sleeve, before I got a few more patches filled in










Note written by my dad... got it done on the 10 year anniversary of his death



















On one calf... don't remember which










the other










I think I have a few more tattoo's... will have to verify later


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)




----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice ink everybody! 

No tats for me, just lots of scars from misc sports & bike mishaps. 

Brisch, after meeting you I would have never guessed you had any tattoos!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Brisch said:


>


Those look amazing! wow!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Here's an older pic of my sleeve, before I got a few
> Note written by my dad... got it done on the 10 year anniversary of his death
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

bingerz: all of mine were done by Adam Sky - Vancouver Tattoo Artist Adam Sky


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

@mortava, thanks for the link...he does some clean lookin work.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

hdrob said:


> Ya. I'm a HD mechanic, I've always wanted a flame tattoo. I thought it was a fitting tattoo. I got it done at genesis in Vernon. They have an awesome shop with talented artists. I've been trying to find a place to get another tattoo.
> 
> Katie, did you get yours done on 3rd ave?


i also got mine done at genesis in vernon, by rob!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Not taking anything away from any of you,its obvious theres some great artistic work done here but are you guys covered up most of the time when you work? head to a function? or any other social event? I know most places ive either worked for or volunteered,people with tats were told to be covered up and not exposed when working with the public.Just curious and had to ask


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's my arm, and you can see the bull on my chest (my 1st tattoo)


























I have a sun on my other arm but it's a really badly done, not worth showing.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Not taking anything away from any of you,its obvious theres some great artistic work done here but are you guys covered up most of the time when you work? head to a function? or any other social event? I know most places ive either worked for or volunteered,people with tats were told to be covered up and not exposed when working with the public.Just curious and had to ask


I have never personally been asked to cover my tattoo, and I work in community care for people with disabilities.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

That's awesome. When I was there, he was booking ten months in advance! He's done some amazing work. The cancelation waitlist for him was like 2 pages. Lol.



katienaha said:


> i also got mine done at genesis in vernon, by rob!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

I work at an animal hospital, and I've never been asked to cover up my tattoos in the animal health field. At my former job I just ignored the "dress code" as tattoos were supposed to be covered up, but I was their sys admin.. I didn't see the point, as I wasn't dealing with the public and fortunately no one ever complained.

Each of my tattoos was chosen carefully and they each have a great deal of sentiment and/or meaning attached to them - they represent parts of me/parts of my life. I definitely don't cover them up when I go to any sort of event or function!



Luke78 said:


> Not taking anything away from any of you,its obvious theres some great artistic work done here but are you guys covered up most of the time when you work? head to a function? or any other social event? I know most places ive either worked for or volunteered,people with tats were told to be covered up and not exposed when working with the public.Just curious and had to ask


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

hdrob said:


> That's awesome. When I was there, he was booking ten months in advance! He's done some amazing work. The cancelation waitlist for him was like 2 pages. Lol.


When I heard the waitlist, I booked a year and a half in advance (and this was more than 5 years ago!) because I needed to travel. I was put on cancellation list too but I asked them to give me notice. I had booked for August but I got squeezed in for May, which was nice because it gave the tattoo a chance to heal before it got exposed to the hot summer sun.

I did that all in one sitting too, and I will never do that again. It was horribly painful with all the detail work. Rob wasnt very happy I wasnt a very good reciever of tattoo work, because there are some "mistakes" that he was anal about, but I really think they dont affect the overall appearance of the tattoo. I love it. Everytime I look at it, it brings me to a place I like to call my home away from home.

*Anyone want to share what their future tattoos will be??*
I plan on having a snowboard on my inner forearm (for winter, and my fave sport), the graphics on the snowboard will be maple leaves turning from green to red (for summer to fall, and Canada), and dogwood flowers (for spring, and British Columbia). I hope for the graphics to be very scratchy and rough looking, and in those lines I hope to disguise my home mountain initials.. PK. You can snowboard some awesome places, but there is nothing like the feeling of cruising down your favourite run on your home mountain.


----------

